# Finally found pet insurance for multiple trips abroad.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

After enduring 2 previous dogs' vets' fees with no insurance (don't ask!), we thought we would get insurance this time. The problem I found was that most companies don't cover you abroad for unlimited time and multi trips. We spend 4 months a year (6 trips) abroad in the van.
After much searching Saga does. All for £77 ! Cover is limited to £2000 per condition but it does extend throughout Europe and covers him at work.

I don't work for them but thought some of you might find this helpful.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I went with "Protect the Bubble" last year, very good cover for our 6 year old dog £185. Just had the renewal: £256! Is this level of increase typical?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just gone with Saga; Saver level including travel option was £155 with no voluntary excess or £108 with £150 voluntary excess which is the level of cover I went for. It's the 3rd part liability and big bills that I am concerned about.

Thanks Adonisito.

Kev


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is some concern that Pet Insurance Companies are trying to price customers out of the market so that they can withdraw from it. Dogs Today Magazine are collecting data in it. I find it very worrying. Thanks for the info on Saga. I cannot change companies as my dog has a pre existing condition (Addisons Disease). 
I must admit that if I had my time again I would choose Pet Plan as they are unlikely to withdraw from the market. They are also trusted by the veterinary profession.


----------

